# Pulse Downloader Questions/Feedback



## MeloKeyz

Hello everybody,

I've been trying to download Audio Ollie's TASTE for two days and I can't seem to ever finish it because of this downloader. Not to mention the wasted internet quota. The issue starts by the "Downloading" status, then changed to the "Preparing" status, then I get this error:"
*Error: Unable to install to this directory, please choose another. EPERM: operation not permitted, open 'D:\Audio Ollie\TASTE\.pulse\download\Audio%20Ollie%20TASTE.part03.rar'*". When I tried to press the "Install" again to resume from where it left, I get the error again. A 12GB is wasted from my monthly internet quota. This is the 5th time for this to happen. It happened also three times last month when I tried to download ISW Ventus Winds bundle and wasted 7GB of quota. So, it's a total of 19GB lost for nothing because of it. I am on the latest 40.0.11 version so no excuse from the pulse team. My router and internet connection is pretty stable. I have no issues with Native Access, Continuate, SINE, or any other downloader. No firewalls, No proxies! just a pretty direct internet access. I contacted their team with no answer. Don't know what to do except avoiding to purchase libraries that rely on pulse as their downloader. 

Is anyone facing or had issues with pulse?!


----------



## Michel Simons

It looks like a problem with the install and not with the download, so maybe all necessary files are already there (in "*D:\Audio Ollie\TASTE\.pulse\download*"). If so then maybe you can try to unzip those files manually.


----------



## Batrawi

was this issue solved? I started using Pulse downloader for the first time and I think I'm facing a kind of a similar issue. Here's what I wrote to their support yet I didn't get any confirmation mail that they received this ticket or that they're working on it... so I'm this again here:
--------
_"This is my first experience with pulse downloader and I'm sorry to say it hasn't been a good one. I've been trying to download my library by Audio Ollie (after restarting my PC post pulse installation and making sure the download destination is valid and has free space etc...) but in vain! First the download keeps stopping randomly and I had to press resume button manually each time until I reached almost 70% and the download stopped again, but this time when I pressed resume, the whole progress has disappeared and when I tried to resume/reinstall the library I got an error "can't get stats of xxxx". Now I have the library .rar files from part01 to part074 on my drive, so I need a solution please (even if manual links) to resume over these parts, noting that my internet quota in my country is not cheap! 
(note: also I have no problem with my internet and it's working stable and fast)"_
--------
So anyone here faced a similar issue and knows how to solve it?

@pulsedownloader ?


----------



## pulsedownloader

Batrawi said:


> was this issue solved? I started using Pulse downloader for the first time and I think I'm facing a kind of a similar issue. Here's what I wrote to their support yet I didn't get any confirmation mail that they received this ticket or that they're working on it... so I'm this again here:
> --------
> _"This is my first experience with pulse downloader and I'm sorry to say it hasn't been a good one. I've been trying to download my library by Audio Ollie (after restarting my PC post pulse installation and making sure the download destination is valid and has free space etc...) but in vain! First the download keeps stopping randomly and I had to press resume button manually each time until I reached almost 70% and the download stopped again, but this time when I pressed resume, the whole progress has disappeared and when I tried to resume/reinstall the library I got an error "can't get stats of xxxx". Now I have the library .rar files from part01 to part074 on my drive, so I need a solution please (even if manual links) to resume over these parts, noting that my internet quota in my country is not cheap!
> (note: also I have no problem with my internet and it's working stable and fast)"_
> --------
> So anyone here faced a similar issue and knows how to solve it?
> 
> @pulsedownloader ?


Hi there we didn't receive your email - when did you send it?

It sounds like you're on a very old version of Pulse. Can you please ensure you're on v40.0.12 (hover over the icon in the top left). If you're not, then just reinstall from the website and the issue should be resolved. Pulse will also auto update itself in future


----------



## Batrawi

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi there we didn't receive your email - when did you send it?
> 
> It sounds like you're on a very old version of Pulse. Can you please ensure you're on v40.0.12 (hover over the icon in the top left). If you're not, then just reinstall from the website and the issue should be resolved. Pulse will also auto update itself in future


Hi I sent this yesterday. I also just downloaded Pulse yesterday which is the .12 version.

After downloading almost 70% the progress disappeared from the "Downloads" tab. When I try to reinstall the library I get the below error. I really hope there is a solution to resume progress as I do see the downloaded rar files on my drive - even if I have to continue via manual links. The internet service here is not cheap!


----------



## pulsedownloader

Apologies I see it now and have replied. We'll continue this via email to stick to one method of response


----------



## HarmonyCore

Batrawi said:


> was this issue solved?


No, I happily uninstalled it with a big smile on my face and used the manual links. Worst dowloader ever. 8Dio downloader is a breeze compared to puls.


----------



## P3TAAL

I think people have different experiences. I find Pulse to be one of the most simple downloaders to use.

Never had any issues.


----------



## kgdrum

P3TAAL said:


> I think people have different experiences. I find Pulse to be one of the most simple downloaders to use.
> 
> Never had any issues.


Same here,for me the Pulse downloader has always worked without any issues.
OTOH in my experience Continuata is a totally different story, for me that installer is almost always a nightmare.
Native Access is also troublesome lately but in my experience Pulse has been easy and straightforward.


----------



## iMovieShout

The last time I trust this downloader !!

PULSE just erased my local sample library SSD drive. When I selected which drive to install Audio Ollie's LA Percussion, PULSE went and erased the entire drive before it started downloading. That's 1.86TB of content gone!!! That's an entire day lost whilst I restore it from the cloud backup. 

And now my wife has to put with Mr Grumpy for the day!!!


----------



## pulsedownloader

jpb007.uk said:


> The last time I trust this downloader !!
> 
> PULSE just erased my local sample library SSD drive. When I selected which drive to install Audio Ollie's LA Percussion, PULSE went and erased the entire drive before it started downloading. That's 1.86TB of content gone!!! That's an entire day lost whilst I restore it from the cloud backup.
> 
> And now my wife has to put with Mr Grumpy for the day!!!


Can you please email us at [email protected] so we can look into this? The file deletion functionality was removed from later versions of Pulse so you may have been using an older version of the app. Please drop us an email and we can take a look


----------



## iMovieShout

pulsedownloader said:


> Can you please email us at [email protected] so we can look into this? The file deletion functionality was removed from later versions of Pulse so you may have been using an older version of the app. Please drop us an email and we can take a look


I obviously had an older version. I've just downloaded the latest from your website and now re-downloading LA Percussion 1.1. But I still can't see how to find the Pulse version number in the Pulse app.


----------



## pulsedownloader

jpb007.uk said:


> I obviously had an older version. I've just downloaded the latest from your website and now re-downloading LA Percussion 1.1. But I still can't see how to find the Pulse version number in the Pulse app.


Hi Jonathan, hover over the icon in the top left corner


----------



## iMovieShout

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi Jonathan, hover over the icon in the top left corner


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## David Kudell

Big pulse fan here, works great, is fast, and the GUI is nice. I’m not a huge fan of every company having their own installer, I have like 20 installer apps for every company.


----------



## JReynolds

Hi guys, apologies if this has come up before, I tried searching. I have just bought Aurora Choir and am trying to install it using teh Pulse Downloader. Unfortaunetly, no matter what directory I point the file path at, I get this error - 

"We do not suggest installing files to this directory as you might delete or move them by accident in the future"

Would greatly appreciate your help, thanks, J


----------



## pulsedownloader

JReynolds said:


> Hi guys, apologies if this has come up before, I tried searching. I have just bought Aurora Choir and am trying to install it using teh Pulse Downloader. Unfortaunetly, no matter what directory I point the file path at, I get this error -
> 
> "We do not suggest installing files to this directory as you might delete or move them by accident in the future"
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your help, thanks, J


Please email us via our website and we can help you further. Thanks


----------



## rrichard63

JReynolds said:


> Hi guys, apologies if this has come up before, I tried searching. I have just bought Aurora Choir and am trying to install it using teh Pulse Downloader. Unfortaunetly, no matter what directory I point the file path at, I get this error -
> 
> "We do not suggest installing files to this directory as you might delete or move them by accident in the future"





pulsedownloader said:


> Please email us via our website and we can help you further. Thanks


Actually, @pulsedownloader, this is a subject of general interest and therefore worthy of discussion
here.

First, in the most recent version of Pulse I have used, you can safely ignore this message and install at the allegedly unsafe location anyway. I have been doing this routinely for reasons that don't need to be part of this discussion.

Second, I believe -- but don't actually know -- that Pulse's criteria for what locations are safe have to do with (1) whether there are other files already in the target directory, and (2) how many layers of folders and subfolders there are between the chosen location and the root of the drive. For example, if I owned it, I would install this library to "D:\Lib\A\Aria Sounds\Aurora" where the "Aurora" folder is empty or doesn't yet exist, and Pulse would not object. I think that the criteria Pulse uses to determine safety should be explicitly documented. We should not need to guess about this.


----------



## pulsedownloader

rrichard63 said:


> Actually, @pulsedownloader, this is a subject of general interest and therefore worthy of discussion
> here.
> 
> First, in the most recent version of Pulse I have used, you can safely ignore this message and install at the allegedly unsafe location anyway. I have been doing this routinely for reasons that don't need to be part of this discussion.
> 
> Second, I believe -- but don't actually know -- that Pulse's criteria for what locations are safe have to do with (1) whether there are other files already in the target directory, and (2) how many layers of folders and subfolders there are between the chosen location and the root of the drive. For example, if I owned it, I would install this library to "D:\Lib\A\Aria Sounds\Aurora" where the "Aurora" folder is empty or doesn't yet exist, and Pulse would not object. I think that the criteria Pulse uses to determine safety should be explicitly documented. We should not need to guess about this.


Pulse gives this warning if you install to the desktop or program files as these are two locations where files are usually moved by the user afterwards. No other reasoning - just advising the user. You can still install to any directory though


----------



## LordOfTheStrings

That sounds bad.
But hey, at least Windows doesn't think this one is a virus or malware.
I have to double check with so many of these sample library downloaders, if I accidentially downloaded from a fake website. Since windows think so many of those are unsafe installers and are never a verified source when windows ask for permission to install.


----------



## Tfis

​


> Pulse! An Awkward Downloader?​


Tried to update shreddage serpent and stratus yesterday (first time i use pulse).
It didn't find the libraries on the harddrive, even if i re-locate the folder.
Had to download Stratus again, complete, 2 times!
And now Kontakt doesn't see the new installed lib. I did stop there.
Maybe a NI-Access <-> Pulse mismatch. I'll try to to re-enter the code today.

So I would say: Yes, it sucks.


----------



## Camus

HarmonyCore said:


> No, I happily uninstalled it with a big smile on my face and used the manual links. Worst dowloader ever. 8Dio downloader is a breeze compared to puls.


and I use Pulse reliantly with ease and smile


----------



## KarlHeinz

Tfis said:


> ​Tried to update shreddage serpent and stratus yesterday (first time i use pulse).
> It didn't find the libraries on the harddrive, even if i re-locate the folder.
> Had to download Stratus again, complete, 2 times!
> And now Kontakt doesn't see the new installed lib. I did stop there.
> Maybe a NI-Access <-> Pulse mismatch. I'll try to to re-enter the code today.
> 
> So I would say: Yes, it sucks.


Had never any problems with pulse but to be honest I would never think about mixing NI Access and an external downloader.......I am sure there is the problem. Wonder why you dont upgrade just simply from NI access ?


----------



## pulsedownloader

If you are experiencing an issue please email us via our website. Unfortunately it's difficult to provide support in a forum setting


----------



## Kony

pulsedownloader said:


> If you are experiencing an issue please email us via our website. Unfortunately it's difficult to provide support in a forum setting


Not sure why people think they will get their problems sorted by having a whinge on here instead of contacting you directly.

For what it's worth, this thread has been going since February and is only 24 posts/2 pages long - which doesn't suggest a large number of problems/unhappy users of the app. You guys are obviously doing something right!


----------



## rrichard63

Kony said:


> Not sure why people think they will get their problems sorted by having a whinge on here instead of contacting you directly.


Some problems are of general interest. And sometimes other users have found solutions. Other problems are specific to one user's situation. But I agree, you should always contact support directly, even when a group discussion also has some value. I neglected to say that earlier.


Kony said:


> For what it's worth, this thread has been going since February and is only 24 posts/2 pages long - which doesn't suggest a large number of problems/unhappy users of the app.


For an additional 83 posts/5 pages see






[FIXED] Be careful with Pulse Downloader !


HI all, I just launched Pulse Downloader to install a new library. I point to my "E:Kontakt" folder, were I have all my others libraries, then press "Go"... Ahhhhh!! Now all my Kontakt folder was deleted!! Nothing in the trash ! ... Beginner's mistake! Why did I do this? .. Now I have a heart...




vi-control.net


----------



## MeloKeyz

Pulse support is very cool but the downloader is not that cool with me too. I go for manual links whenever I buy a library that requires pulse.


----------



## Tfis

Figured it out:
Re entering the serial in Native Access let me relocate the library.


IN THE OLD DAYS:
I just downloaded a f*cking .rar file and extracted it into my folder. done.

Why does everybody think we need more service-control-download-centers if an .exe would do the job?





KarlHeinz said:


> Wonder why you dont upgrade just simply from NI access ?


Shreddage is not from NI, so they don't provide updates.


----------



## LamaRose

Last time I used Pulse the download speed was kickass.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Tfis said:


> Figured it out:
> Re entering the serial in Native Access let me relocate the library.
> 
> 
> IN THE OLD DAYS:
> I just downloaded a f*cking .rar file and extracted it into my folder. done.
> 
> Why does everybody think we need more service-control-download-centers if an .exe would do the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shreddage is not from NI, so they don't provide updates.


Agree in general completely.

Now I understand, I think I never had that case (usually I have simple libraries outside NI access where I just download/install with pulse and thats it or stuff that is updated inside NI).


----------



## Mike Greene

Tfis said:


> IN THE OLD DAYS:
> I just downloaded a f*cking .rar file and extracted it into my folder. done.
> 
> Why does everybody think we need more service-control-download-centers if an .exe would do the job?


Most customers are not tech savvy VI-Control veterans. We get tech support emails almost every day from people who don't know what a rar file is, let alone how to open it. Even worse is when there are multiple rar files.


----------



## muddyblue

Works fine, supersimple, all 3.third party libs in one place, never got problems, I like it.


----------



## jbuhler

I’ve also had nothing but good experiences with Pulse. Native Access has worked well for updates and libraries less than 50GB, but bigger ones have been very slow and I always need to make sure I have like 500 GB free on the system drive for my 70 GB library. Never have that issue with Pulse.


----------



## Kony

rrichard63 said:


> Some problems are of general interest. And sometimes other users have found solutions. Other problems are specific to one user's situation. But I agree, you should always contact support directly, even when a group discussion also has some value. I neglected to say that earlier.
> 
> For an additional 83 posts/5 pages see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FIXED] Be careful with Pulse Downloader !
> 
> 
> HI all, I just launched Pulse Downloader to install a new library. I point to my "E:Kontakt" folder, were I have all my others libraries, then press "Go"... Ahhhhh!! Now all my Kontakt folder was deleted!! Nothing in the trash ! ... Beginner's mistake! Why did I do this? .. Now I have a heart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


I agree with you that it is useful to flag things like that on the forum so that others won't make the same mistake. The other Pulse thread was based on a user mistake for overwriting pre-existing contents in a drive - and is resolved. 

It was a useful thread since it advertised what could be a common mistake users might make when installing new libraries with Pulse. It was not a Pulse issue per se though - if someone doesn't read the warning that they are about to delete all the contents of a particular folder, that's on them.


----------



## NekujaK

@pulsedownloader I haven't had any problems with the Pulse downloader, however I do have one small feature request... it would be great if Pulse could display the size of the library that I'm about to download. That way, if space on a drive is getting filled up, I can choose to install in a different location depending on the library size. Native Access provides file sizes, and it's very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## kgdrum

+1 I have never had any kind of problem with Pulse and I have more than 20 libraries installed via Pulse.
Native Access? With their available boot drive space requirements,they have become problematic especially if your on a Mac. Continuata? I always have problems with those installs and will generally request the rar files and install myself.
Of these three if I have a choice it will be Pulse every time


----------



## KarlHeinz

If you want some real downloader trouble go to continuata with their new conduct manager:

- site does not even OPEN for me on two too different PC with win 10 and the newest firefox, only a blue bar running from left to right, left to right, left to.......(at least they could make the colour change, sigh....)
- so I have to download Chrome just to be able to see the site
- when I want to download I get a severe download warning that the site may be hacked.......

When you want manual links you have to sign in in continuata. Hard to do when the site dont even open.....

I finally go to the download of the old connect in chrome, copied the link to firefox, downloaded and now I can be sure to have that working app if it disappears someday and only this bs new app is there.

By the way: gladly the old connect still works like it has over years with no trouble ever.....

Support from seller (this is there STANDARD now to get their products.....) was engaged but in the end could not solve problem and final message was "let me know how you get on"............

So praise Pulse, if there are any problems they at least get sorted directly.


----------



## kgdrum

KarlHeinz said:


> If you want some real downloader trouble go to continuata with their new conduct manager:
> 
> - site does not even OPEN for me on two too different PC with win 10 and the newest firefox, only a blue bar running from left to right, left to right, left to.......(at least they could make the colour change, sigh....)
> - so I have to download Chrome just to be able to see the site
> - when I want to download I get a severe download warning that the site may be hacked.......
> 
> When you want manual links you have to sign in in continuata. Hard to do when the site dont even open.....
> 
> I finally go to the download of the old connect in chrome, copied the link to firefox, downloaded and now I can be sure to have that working app if it disappears someday and only this bs new app is there.
> 
> By the way: gladly the old connect still works like it has over years with no trouble ever.....
> 
> Support from seller (this is there STANDARD now to get their products.....) was engaged but in the end could not solve problem and final message was "let me know how you get on"............
> 
> So praise Pulse, if there are any problems they at least get sorted directly.


It’s funny how much different all of our experience are the last library I could not download & install via Continuata/ Connect(I tried several times) was actually a very easy, trouble free install via Conduct,go figure.


----------



## KarlHeinz

kgdrum said:


> It’s funny how much different all of our experience are the last library I could not download & install via Continuata/ Connect(I tried several times) was actually a very easy trouble free install via Conduct,go figure.


----------



## Fleer

So, any news on that manual download option (as offered by Connect/Continuata)?



(Sorry for reiterating  but this one really bugs me)


----------



## AZ Mountain Geek

pulsedownloader said:


> Pulse gives this warning if you install to the desktop or program files as these are two locations where files are usually moved by the user afterwards. No other reasoning - just advising the user. You can still install to any directory though


Just wanted to add the Windows "Downloads" folder (and subfolders) to the list that gives the warning as an installation directory. 

I'd also like to be able to keep the original RAR files that are downloaded, and along with that to be able to select different Download and Installation folders, though I understand it is a low priority right now. The latest version of Pulse seems very stable and I haven't had any problems with it - thanks guys!


----------



## whinecellar

I'm in the midst of another issue with Pulse Downloader myself. I just bought LA Modern Percussion and it gets through the "downloading" phase fast enough, but it keeps hanging or slowing to a crawl about halfway through the "installing" phase with no indication of what's going on. It also makes the Finder hang for about 5 minutes every time I try to do something in the meantime. My net connection is plenty fast (about 350 mb/s) and permissions are read/write on the destination drive.

I like their approach, but the execution leaves something to be desired every time I've tried to use it...


----------



## pulsedownloader

whinecellar said:


> I'm in the midst of another issue with Pulse Downloader myself. I just bought LA Modern Percussion and it gets through the "downloading" phase fast enough, but it keeps hanging or slowing to a crawl about halfway through the "installing" phase with no indication of what's going on. It also makes the Finder hang for about 30 seconds every time I try to do something in the meantime. My net connection is plenty fast (about 350 mb/s) and permissions are read/write on the destination drive.
> 
> I like their approach, but the execution leaves something to be desired every time I've tried to use it...


Hi @whinecellar the installing phase is essentially extracting the files. If it's slow this is bottlenecked by your processor or hard drive.

It does it at the exact same speed as if you were to manually extract the files (it's using 7zip in the background to extract the files).


----------



## whinecellar

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi @whinecellar the installing phase is essentially extracting the files. If it's slow this is bottlenecked by your processor or hard drive.
> 
> It does it at the exact same seed as if you were to manually extract the files (it's using 7zip in the background to extract the files).


Thanks @pulsedownloader but I'm not sure I should be having issues with a 6-core I7 and a Samsung EVO 2 TB SSD running at ~450 MB/s? I don't have any issues like this with Continuata or similar installers. Pulse keeps hanging around the same spot in the "installing" phase - just under halfway.

As of this current attempt, it's been sitting for over an hour at the same spot. The app itself isn't hung, but it's just not doing anything...


----------



## pulsedownloader

whinecellar said:


> Thanks @pulsedownloader but I'm not sure I should be having issues with a 6-core I7 and a Samsung EVO 2 TB SSD running at ~450 MB/s? I don't have any issues like this with Continuata or similar installers. Pulse keeps hanging around the same spot in the "installing" phase - just under halfway.
> 
> As of this current attempt, it's been sitting for over an hour at the same spot. The app itself isn't hung, but it's just not doing anything...


Thanks @whinecellar - we've replied to your email and will wait for you to reply so we can troubleshoot further


----------



## whinecellar

Ummm… this experience is going from bad to worse. After a third attempt, Pulse made my entire system freeze and unable to shut down - I had to do a hard shutdown. 

When I rebooted, my samples SSD wouldn't mount. I tried to run First Aid in Disk Utility, only to have it fail. This drive is only a few months old and has been flawless until this morning when I attempted this install. As on other threads about this, Pulse can apparently do real damage to an entire drive. 

Honestly I'm not sure I want to keep taking chances with this. What a mess...


----------



## pulsedownloader

whinecellar said:


> Ummm… this experience is going from bad to worse. After a third attempt, Pulse made my entire system freeze and unable to shut down - I had to do a hard shutdown.
> 
> When I rebooted, my samples SSD wouldn't mount. I tried to run First Aid in Disk Utility, only to have it fail. This drive is only a few months old and has been flawless until this morning when I attempted this install. As on other threads about this, Pulse can apparently do real damage to an entire drive.
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure I want to keep taking chances with this. What a mess...


Hi Jim, Pulse is only downloading RAR files and then extracting them - nothing more. 

You mentioned in your email to us that "Finder slows to a crawl and hangs for a good 30 seconds or so." This would suggest an issue with your drive as Finder is having issues loading a folder on your drive. It would also explain why Pulse stopped during the install phase. It sounds like a bad sector on your drive.

There is nothing within Pulse that can cause a drive to crash or fail as its simply downloading RAR files and extracting them.


----------



## whinecellar

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi Jim, Pulse is only downloading RAR files and then extracting them - nothing more.
> 
> You mentioned in your email to us that "Finder slows to a crawl and hangs for a good 30 seconds or so." This would suggest an issue with your drive as Finder is having issues loading a folder on your drive. It would also explain why Pulse stopped during the install phase. It sounds like a bad sector on your drive.
> 
> There is nothing within Pulse that can cause a drive to crash or fail as its simply downloading RAR files and extracting them.


It's certainly possible that the timing is coincidental - that this install just happened to find a bad sector that's wreaking havoc. However, I tried creating different directories on each successive attempt, and it always hung at the same spot each time. I'll try a 4th time on a whole different drive and report back.

In the meantime I've run several different diagnostics on the SSD and it keeps coming up fine once I got it to mount. Something strange is definitely afoot...


----------



## pulsedownloader

whinecellar said:


> It's certainly possible that the timing is coincidental - that this install just happened to find a bad sector that's wreaking havoc. However, I tried creating different directories on each successive attempt, and it always hung at the same spot each time. I'll try a 4th time on a whole different drive and report back.
> 
> In the meantime I've run several different diagnostics on the SSD and it keeps coming up fine once I got it to mount. Something strange is definitely afoot...


Are you using RAID on your drives?


----------



## whinecellar

pulsedownloader said:


> Are you using RAID on your drives?


No, not on this one - it's just a single 2 TB SSD. As for your earlier comment about Pulse not doing anything other than extracting RAR files, there was another thread where someone experienced something similar - a drive or entire directory being erased. That's not what I experienced today, but just wondering - what would have happened there if Pulse is simply downloading and extracting RAR files? I think it was this thread (which I haven't been able to read through in its entirety yet)...

[FIXED] Be careful with Pulse Downloader !


----------



## davidson

Just to add, I've downloaded and installed a few libraries via pulse this week and have had several libraries hang half way through downloading for no apparent reason. I pause and set them off again to get them installed. Apart from that, pulse is great.


----------



## pulsedownloader

Just for reference for others, this issue was caused by using up 99% of the available space on an SSD drive - using more than 90% of the space on a SSD drives can cause issues.

Its suggested by manufacturers that you save at least 10% free space to reduce "block remappings" (which will slow your drive). The most common reason for SSDs to fail is being used to full capacity.

So if you're noticing your drives are slowing down, Finder/Explorer is freezing or Pulse is slow in the "Install" phase (which is just extracting) then you should ensure you have plenty of space on your drive.


----------



## davidson

pulsedownloader said:


> Just for reference for others, this issue was caused by using up 99% of the available space on an SSD drive - using more than 90% of the space on a SSD drives can cause issues.
> 
> Its suggested by manufacturers that you save at least 10% free space to reduce "block remappings" (which will slow your drive). The most common reason for SSDs to fail is being used to full capacity.
> 
> So if you're noticing your drives are slowing down, Finder/Explorer is freezing or Pulse is slow in the "Install" phase (which is just extracting) then you should ensure you have plenty of space on your drive.


Cool, but my issues weren't space related fyi.


----------



## pulsedownloader

davidson said:


> Cool, but my issues weren't space related fyi.


Feel free to drop us an email and we can take a look at your issue


----------



## davidson

pulsedownloader said:


> Feel free to drop us an email and we can take a look at your issue


I managed to sort it each time by pausing and unpausing so it's all good. If it happens again I'll try and get you more details. Like I say, apart from that I'm more than impressed with pulse


----------



## pulsedownloader

davidson said:


> I managed to sort it each time by pausing and unpausing so it's all good. If it happens again I'll try and get you more details. Like I say, apart from that I'm more than impressed with pulse


Sounds like a power setting on your hard drive. Just drop us an email whenever you'd like


----------



## whinecellar

pulsedownloader said:


> Just for reference for others, this issue was caused by using up 99% of the available space on an SSD drive - using more than 90% of the space on a SSD drives can cause issues.
> 
> Its suggested by manufacturers that you save at least 10% free space to reduce "block remappings" (which will slow your drive). The most common reason for SSDs to fail is being used to full capacity.
> 
> So if you're noticing your drives are slowing down, Finder/Explorer is freezing or Pulse is slow in the "Install" phase (which is just extracting) then you should ensure you have plenty of space on your drive.


I haven’t had chance to reply to your email yet, but this isn’t accurate - I had not used 99% of that SSD. It had a bit over 12% free when I went to install. Still not ideal, as you pointed out - but according to library requirements, there was more than enough free to complete the install, after which I planned to offload some things. Admittedly, I should have done that beforehand.

What happened, I’m guessing, is that after the failed attempts, I hadn’t emptied the trash before generating the log file you saw. I didn’t think about it because the installer keeps everything invisible, so I had no idea where the files were.


----------



## pulsedownloader

Hi Jim, according to your log file you had 123.95 GiB of 1.82 TiB (6.6%) free before install , and after installation 33.41 GiB (1.2%) free. This is what was reported by your operating system.


----------



## lahatte

@pulsedownloader There is a bug in the downloader regarding the "relocate" option. I clicked the relocate (because I didn't know the vendor) to see if it would show the location it thinks the library is in (which the interface should just show, as well as the library vendor, on the library details page). It showed an incorrect path. I clicked Cancel, but it set that as the library path and the option to relocate is gone. So now it thinks my library is in an incorrect location with no way to change it. The relocate option needs to always be there.

Also, can we PLEASE not have a tiny sliver of a scroll bar that is almost the same color as the background, making it very difficult to see and to grab with the mouse? The person that started that trend should be shot. 

What would also be useful is to actually show the vendor names on the Library page, and allow for sorting by vendor.


----------



## NekujaK

@pulsedownloader When I try to play a video in the shop, the app crashes completely.

I'm going to assume this is because I'm still on Win 7, but I thought I'd report it anyway. Thanks.


----------



## pulsedownloader

NekujaK said:


> @pulsedownloader When I try to play a video in the shop, the app crashes completely.
> 
> I'm going to assume this is because I'm still on Win 7, but I thought I'd report it anyway. Thanks.


Can you drop us an email to [email protected] please?


----------



## pulsedownloader

lahatte said:


> @pulsedownloader There is a bug in the downloader regarding the "relocate" option. I clicked the relocate (because I didn't know the vendor) to see if it would show the location it thinks the library is in (which the interface should just show, as well as the library vendor, on the library details page). It showed an incorrect path. I clicked Cancel, but it set that as the library path and the option to relocate is gone. So now it thinks my library is in an incorrect location with no way to change it. The relocate option needs to always be there.
> 
> Also, can we PLEASE not have a tiny sliver of a scroll bar that is almost the same color as the background, making it very difficult to see and to grab with the mouse? The person that started that trend should be shot.
> 
> What would also be useful is to actually show the vendor names on the Library page, and allow for sorting by vendor.


Thanks for the feedback. I've just tried that here but wasn't able to reproduce the issue. Can you please drop us an email to [email protected] and we can take a look at this?

In terms of the other two points:
- Small scroll bar: Sure thing we'll try improve this for the next version of Pulse
- Sort by vendor: We may eventually add this, but in the meantime, you can just use the "Sort by Name A-Z" option to sort by product name


----------



## rrichard63

lahatte said:


> What would also be useful is to actually show the vendor names on the Library page, and allow for sorting by vendor.


And, while we're at it, an option to hide/unhide libraries, and filter on hidden status.


----------



## pulsedownloader

rrichard63 said:


> And, while we're at it, an option to hide/unhide libraries, and filter on hidden status.


We can do this, but why would you want a library hidden? You can email the company and they can remove it from your account if you really want to?


----------



## rrichard63

pulsedownloader said:


> We can do this, but why would you want a library hidden? You can email the company and they can remove it from your account if you really want to?


That deals with one problem for some people. I prefer to keep older versions in my account even though they have been upgraded or replaced. More to the point of your question, however, I have sample libraries installed on two computers and want different subsets of my collection on each computer.

This problem isn't too serious when you only have ten or a dozen libraries. You can keep track in your head of what is obsolete or intended for the other computer. That gets hard once your collection has grown.


----------



## lahatte

pulsedownloader said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've just tried that here but wasn't able to reproduce the issue. Can you please drop us an email to [email protected] and we can take a look at this?


Well, if you leave the Re-locate function always available it won't be an issue.


----------

